# NanoBSD 9.0 update failed



## Vener (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to update NanoBSD 9.0 installed on a soekris 5501-70. I'm blocked with this error:


```
|=[~]
[root@yapamordum][~]==> ssh vener@IP cat /usr/obj/nanobsd.SoekrisFirewall/_.disk.image |sh update
Could not create directory '/root/.ssh'.
The authenticity of host 'IP (IP)' can't be established.
ECDSA key fingerprint is 5a:89:28:bd:19:8d:c7:06:87:0d:e3:4a:10:fa:19:d8.
Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/root/.ssh/known_hosts).
Password:
7791462+0 records in
60870+1 records out
3989228544 bytes transferred in 1277.598898 secs (3122442 bytes/sec)
** /dev/ad0s2a (NO WRITE)
** Last Mounted on /usr/obj/nanobsd.SoekrisFirewall/_.mnt
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
** Phase 3 - Check Connectivity
** Phase 4 - Check Reference Counts
** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
21388 files, 942356 used, 6719016 free (4792 frags, 839278 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)
gpart: arg0 'ad0': Invalid argument
```

It seems that ad0  is a symlink:


```
[root@yapamordum][~]==> l /dev/ad*
0 lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel           4B 20 avr 14:32 /dev/ad0 -> ada0
0 lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel           6B 20 avr 14:32 /dev/ad0s1 -> ada0s1
0 lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel           7B 20 avr 14:32 /dev/ad0s1a -> ada0s1a
0 lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel           6B 20 avr 14:32 /dev/ad0s2 -> ada0s2
0 lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel           7B 20 avr 16:51 /dev/ad0s2a -> ada0s2a
0 lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel           6B 20 avr 14:32 /dev/ad0s3 -> ada0s3
0 crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  60 20 avr 14:32 /dev/ada0
0 crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  63 20 avr 14:32 /dev/ada0s1
0 crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  69 20 avr 14:32 /dev/ada0s1a
0 crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  65 20 avr 16:51 /dev/ada0s2
0 crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  71 20 avr 16:51 /dev/ada0s2a
0 crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  67 20 avr 14:32 /dev/ada0s3
```

Had someone the same issue?


----------

